# NXT TakeOver: XXV Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Saturday, June 1st*

-----










*NXT Championship*

Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Adam Cole










*NXT Women’s Championship*

Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Io Shirai










*NXT North American Championship*

Velveteen Dream (c) vs. Tyler Breeze










*NXT Tag Team Championship Ladder Match*

Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs. Street Profits vs. Undisputed ERA vs. Forgotten Sons










*Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong*​


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

For a show they had to rush, another solid looking card.

Gargano vs. Cole feels more unpredictable this time around. In 1 night they got me to care about Dream vs. Breeze. Io provides a fresh opponent for Shayna. The tag ladder match could be a great clusterfuck. And Roddy vs. Riddle is gonna be great.

And once again my boy Keith Lee STILL CANNOT GET ON A FREAKING TAKEOVER...…..OK, OK. I'm calm, I'm good.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The tag match is the only stinker I can see. At least we'll get to see some sorely missed ReDragon action in that one.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is the time of the usual filler TakeOver but that card doesn't look filler at all. Contrast to last year's June TakeOver where, yeah, it was good, but you just knew it was filler. Everyone knew Lars wasn't beating Aleister, Nikki wasn't beating Shayna, and Lorcan and Burch weren't beating Undisputed. Not so here. Even with such short notice it looks really good.

Riddle beats Roddy, obviously. This is the most predictable match.

Dream is almost certainly going to retain as well, unless they want to set him up for a run at the NXT title. Things get harder from here.

It's either going to be Undisputed or the Profits in the ladder match, but this might be the show that sets up TUE's "draped in gold" thing. It will depend somewhat on what goes down in the main event. I'm slightly favoring Undisputed here.

Io needs to beat Shayna. If Shayna retains clean, Io is buried. She wouldn't be able to get revenge for Kairi and all this badass stuff she's been up to will be a fluke. Sadly, if there's one thing we can predict it's Shayna shitting up the division, so I'm not optimistic. The most I'm hoping for is a DQ so Io can get revenge later. Maybe, just maybe, this TakeOver isn't filler after all, and with what I think will happen on the heel side, this show needs a babyface moment, but when in doubt, always opt for Triple H's MMA boner. fpalm

And it's really now or never for Cole. If he fails again, he's done and dusted. He has a teflon quality in that he can talk shit all the time, lose, and still be credible, but it has its limits. Time to put up or shut up. If the Undisputed Era is going to be "draped in gold," it needs to start with the leader on June 1st. There's strong babyface challengers and less strong heels, and now that Johnny's had his moment, I actually think he's likelier to lose. Going with Cole here, somehow, someway. It probably won't be clean.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hopefully Io wins the title here. The "Shayna and friends" thing is getting stale and if NXT won't let Io fucking Shirai, arguably one of the top 3 best female wrestlers in the world, go over Shayna, then who the fuck is left because Shayna's cleaned out most of the rest of the division. Also Io even has the added story point of wanting to "avenge" Kairi.

Shayna has nothing left to do in NXT as champion, she's just spinning her wheels creatively. And they could always turn Io heel later and have her feud with Candice or Dakota or whomever as well. 

Part of me wants to see Breeze win. He's been criminally underused on the MR and I'd like to at least see him find success in NXT, plus he seems perfect for a title like this and Dream can bounce back from a loss better than almost anyone on the NXT roster. Also it'd be cool to get a longer feud out of it between those two.

Gargano vs. Cole is a toss-up imo, I really go back on forth on the winner.

The Tag match honestly doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm honestly not ready for another Cole/Gargano match. They just went 45 minutes like 2 days ago it seems. Too soon for another match full of false finishes. 

Hopefully Io Shirai takes the gold from Baszler though so she can be called up to RAW to feud with Becky. 

Dream vs Breeze should be a good one.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Woulda liked to see Riddle make the Title match a Triple Threat and Gulak and Kushida get on this card but still this card lookin' hype AF.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

My ticket cost $20. The card works for me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> For a show they had to rush, another solid looking card.
> 
> Gargano vs. Cole feels more unpredictable this time around. In 1 night they got me to care about Dream vs. Breeze. Io provides a fresh opponent for Shayna. The tag ladder match could be a great clusterfuck. And Roddy vs. Riddle is gonna be great.
> 
> And once again my boy Keith Lee STILL CANNOT GET ON A FREAKING TAKEOVER...…..OK, OK. I'm calm, I'm good.


Yeah i feel like Keith Lee debuted ages ago and still can't get on a Takeover, just watch the Takeover after this one Kushida will likely get a big singles match and Keith Lee will once again not be on the card. The guy can't even get a real feud ffs.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Matt Riddle Vs Roderick Strong may end up being the best match on the card imo.


----------



## Slit_Zurifa (Jul 23, 2018)

I think there's a lot of interesting title changes there but I agree with those who say that Shayna should lose the title to Io. Shayna has been on top for such a long time. It's over 300 days now that she's been champion (with a short break) and it is finally time for the other women to shine and get a run with the championship.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And meanwhile some initial promo posters for the Toronto TakeOver feature Shayna and Bianca Belair.

I mean, I know that doesn't say much, but holy shit if Shayna retains just so she can have another shit match with Bianca who has zero going for her now. Sadly, that's the sort of thing I've come to expect from this shit heap of a division so I can't say it's altogether unlikely.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> And meanwhile some initial promo posters for the Toronto TakeOver feature Shayna and Bianca Belair.
> 
> I mean, I know that doesn't say much, but holy shit if Shayna retains just so she can have another shit match with Bianca who has zero going for her now. Sadly, that's the sort of thing I've come to expect from this shit heap of a division so I can't say it's altogether unlikely.


Can you link these promo posters? There's nothing on any news sites about them. Keep in mind people like to design fan posters all the time.

And the poster from the arena website doesn't count. More often than not they just find talent to stick on there. Remember Hell in a Cell 2018 where Asuka and Shinsuke were featured prominently on the poster and then not used?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It ain't fan made.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129023855224348672


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So anyone got any guesses on who will be in the crowd for this Takeover? Shane Strickland perhaps?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Adam Cole........... my brotha, it's time to win. It's been two years, it's now or never.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Just let Cole and Io win...pleaseee.

Have Shayna go to Raw and eventually feud with Becky.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

That North American title match is so lame... Like how much more are you going to get this guy over by having him fight... Tyler Breeze? He goes from Riddle to this? Is that not the wrong direction? I know Breeze is really good, but I feel like for once the women are not going to be the one down point on this show. Hope I'm wrong.

Kind of excited to see Io and Shayna actually. Hoping we get something other than the standard Shayna match, but... That's probably hoping for too much. Hope I'm wrong there too.

Still, the other three matches look like they'll be gold. Though I'm not sure how that main event can possibly top the drama of their last match. I see some sort of screwy finish on the horizon.

Also, why the hell is Kushida not on this show? What a waste.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Card doesn't really interest me and I am not really interested in ANY of the matches.

Will tune in though, always enjoy the TakeOver shows. 

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Tyler getting the NA title match on this Takeover is mind boggling, if this was the plan why not have him wrestle a few matches on NXT building him up for it? have him win a big number 1 contenders match or something where he defeats some big names.

Cause i'm sorry but just plucking him from catering from the main roster and sticking him directly into a NA title match on a Takeover without ANY build is ridiculous. The guy is a jobber ffs, i don't care what he was on NXT 5 years ago, he's been completely destroyed on the main roster and turned into a jobber, you can't just have him come on NXT and act as if he's still Tyler from 5 years ago.

Thats like if they took The Ascension and put them against the War Raiders in a title match on this Takeover, who would take that seriously?

And if Breeze wins that makes Matt Riddle look like utter shit, cause he couldn't beat Dream but this jobber from Raw can? And i could see Breeze winning just cause i think they may want Dream moved up to the main event scene cause its so lacking right now, its pretty much just Cole and Gargano and Gargano is injured.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

I'd settle for one of Io or Cole winning, but it should really be both


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I only just realised there was an NxT show this weekend, thats very unlike me... I been so busy I haven't watched the last 2 NxT shows. Gotta go and watch them.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Forgot this was on as I’m a bit behind on NxT at the minute. Card looks really solid though so will definitely be checking it out


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

The women's title situation is interesting with Candice now being in Io's corner to help even the odds. Although they are still pushing the line that the odds are still stacked incredibly high against Io. I feel like that match is going to have an incredible amount of fuckery. Whether it be a Dakota Kai return to help even the odds or Shayna retaining through incredibly heavy handed cheating. I have noticed that Triple H tends to be very particular about wording on the match stuff for builds. The fact that they are playing up the whole "ODDS ARE STACKED AGAINST THE BABYFACE" trope signals to me that Io has a pretty decent chance of winning the title on Saturday, considering underdog booking is WWE's favorite trope to fall back on.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Every title should change hands on Saturday except Dream's. NXT needs a makeover.

I don't think Io has a good chance. At best, she's losing through shenanigans so that this continues to August.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Every title should change hands on Saturday except Dream's. NXT needs a makeover.
> 
> I don't think Io has a good chance. At best, she's losing through shenanigans so that this continues to August.


Eh. I kinda have to disagree. It's possible she loses, but Dakota Kai is teasing a return very soon as well. I could see her returning on Saturday to help even the odds and cost Shayna the match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I've long since abandoned any anticipation that they'll do the right thing with that title as long as Ronda's friends are around.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I think the things causing me to hesitate to agree with you are:

A) Ronda isn't going to be back for a very long time
B) RAW desperately needs a top female heel. Because Lacey Evans isn't working out. And a Becky vs Shayna feud would be compelling heading into Summerslam.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Of course it does, but Vince doesn't care. Mox should have erased any doubt about that today.

TakeOver: New York was the last straw for me. If Shayna was gonna be called up, it would have been then. NXT is stuck with that snoozefest and her 13-year-old voice indefinitely.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Reil said:


> I think the things causing me to hesitate to agree with you are:
> 
> A) Ronda isn't going to be back for a very long time
> B) RAW desperately needs a top female heel. Because Lacey Evans isn't working out. And a Becky vs Shayna feud would be compelling heading into Summerslam.



Well, based on this past week it seems they're having Becky continuing her feud with Lacey Evans. They could use the Alexa/Nikki Cross alliance to segueway from one to the other. And then there's Survivor Series where she'll probably face the Smackdown women's champion(which will probably be Bayley or Charlotte). I feel like if Shayna does get called up to feud with Becky it'll be for a WM program, in which case she'll probably be called up after Survivor Series or win as a surprise Royal Rumble entrant.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm expecting a few main roster cameos and flashbacks to previous takeovers in the bumper segments.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

From my point of view...

-Adam Cole needs to win.
-Shayna will probably retain and if she does lose then she will probably get a rematch at a future takeover.
-Velveteen Dream retains.
-Street Profits NEED to win this after how long they have been there. If not then they may as well go look for another job because they wont get as good of an opportunity once on the main roster.
-Riddle beats Strong. The match that i'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

My predictions are Gargano, Io, Street Profits, Velveteen Dream & Matt Riddle.

Looking forward to Velveteen/Breeze the most, just want to see Breeze wrestle with no restrictions.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134594087942729729
Video package is up for the Shirai/Baszler match. Io absolutely has to win this match. They are putting it all on the line here.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This TakeOver is a real make or break moment for me as far as NXT goes. It's the only WWE program I still watch, but it's been in a slump and I'm losing interest. Only Dream has been REALLY good this year. The rest of it hasn't been something like I feel I need to go out of my way to see. There are other things I could be doing on Wednesday nights (and particularly if AEW comes to Wednesday this fall). I stick with NXT because the investment is usually returned, but I'm teetering.

Triple H has the potential to give it a much-needed makeover tomorrow night by having Io and Cole win. If he does, I'm staying. If he doesn't, I don't see too much of a reason to. The main event scene badly needs a shakeup and I'm at the point where I can't stand seeing Shayna's ugly ass and her two GEEKS anymore. She's at Triple H reign of terror and Jinder Mahal channel changing heat for me at this point.

Hoping he does the right things tomorrow.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i feel like Keith Lee debuted ages ago and still can't get on a Takeover, just watch the Takeover after this one Kushida will likely get a big singles match and Keith Lee will once again not be on the card. The guy can't even get a real feud ffs.


Didn't Keith Lee pick up a knee injury or something? He was feuding with Dijakovic and then went off the radar while Dijak started targeting the NA Title.

Anyway, looking forward to this Takeover. Speaks to the strength of NXT's booking and roster when they can essentially pull a Takeover out of their ass and it'll likely be better than what the main roster pulls out for major PPVs with lots of time to hype and build up.

The four way ladder match should be a fun way to open the show. Undisputed/Burch & Lorcan will likely carry the action, but Street Profits have been impressive lately too. And if the Forgotten Sons can't impress in this one, cut them. They're so bad.

Riddle vs. Strong will be a really interesting clash of styles. Pretty clear Riddle gets it, another big Takeover match for the resume before he settles in to main events.

Shirai made me interested in her match with that brutal kendo stick attack. Badass Io is best Io.

Echo the sentiment that it's too soon for another Gargano vs. Cole match, especially with how definitive the 2/3 Falls match was. Should be a high quality match but eh.

All about Dream vs. Breeze here. Tyler is my favourite NXT alum, and I'm so glad he's getting a spotlight again. Imagine if he wins?!?!?! :mark:


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Kinda glad that this TakeOver will get it’s own weekend. Anyone else think that they’ll tape two episodes of the weekly show beforehand instead of one this time due to their taping schedule? I’m pulling for Cole, but I think Garagano will win. It’ll be a great match either way. As I’ve said before, I’d like to see all of TUE with gold heading into War Games this November, with all belts on the line in that match. Maybe Roddy can get the NA belt in Toronto and they could all close the show holding up the gold at that TakeOver in August.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't watched the weekly NXT show in forever yet I still watch every Takeover. I never know the storylines :lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm conflicted on Gargano vs. Cole. On the one hand, Cole has been eating big losses recently and he's certainly good enough to be champion. But also I don't like the idea of them turning Gargano into Sasha Banks 2.0 (namely they can win the belt, but cannot defend it successfully). So IDK who I'd prefer to win honestly.

Io should absolutely win, no doubt in my mind. Not that she will win necessarily, Triple H is obsessed with Shayna and her two little friends seemingly, but Io winning makes by far the most sense.

Again I'm conflicted on who I want to see win the Dream vs. Tyler match.

Riddle should win his match.

I'd like to see the Street Profits win the tag belts honestly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> I haven't watched the weekly NXT show in forever yet I still watch every Takeover. I never know the storylines :lol


I'm the same.

Did catch this past weeks weekly show though and it was fucking terrible so I probably will keep just tuning in for TakeOvers and enjoy the great PPV they put on.

Problem with NXT is that none of it matters. It's a developmental brand at the end of the day. No one stays down forever and those that do have wasted their time.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

im not hyped. im not excited. card looks awful imo.
but knowing NXT they gonna pull a great show as usual.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The real response to AEW is tonight. I don;'t think Vince and the main roster give a shit to be honest 

Nxt gonna put on an awesome show I bet... nothing new I know, but I am super interested.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I'm going with Shayna Blayzer retaining the NXT Woman's Championship and Johnny Gargano. I can only see one title change and that is The Undisputed Era regaining the tag titles. *_


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

MJF said:


> I'm the same.
> 
> Did catch this past weeks weekly show though and it was fucking terrible so I probably will keep just tuning in for TakeOvers and enjoy the great PPV they put on.
> 
> Problem with NXT is that none of it matters. It's a developmental brand at the end of the day. No one stays down forever and those that do have wasted their time.


I’ve always felt the same way. I rarely watch any of the weekly stuff, as it really doesn’t matter. The Takeover shows are typically entertaining for what they are, but at the end of the day, what does it mean? 

Their character/storylines aren’t going to carry over to the main roster. Everything about them is likely to be neutered, and they’re going to be treated like midcard fodder if not worse. It’s the equivalent of a AAA baseball player hitting .350 and hitting 30 HRs. Like, yeah, it was impressive for what it was, but ultimately it means absolutely nothing once you’re in the bigs.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Final prediction time:

*Riddle beats Strong. Can't see Riddle losing 2 Takeover matches in a row. Could be MOTN.

*TUE wins the tag ladder match. Street Profits chase them afterwards.

*Dream beats Breeze. W/ Breeze being full time in NXT now, he could win. But I think they want Dream to hold that belt for awhile.

*Shayna beats Io. They've proven they're limited with their story telling with Shayna and her goons. Shayna on her own is more fun and while I've loved a lot of her matches, things need to change eventually. I just don't think it's tonight.

*Gargano vs. Cole. Everyone thinks it's a forgone conclusion Cole will win. But with Cole and Roddy making up and TUE looking so strong recently, I don't know, I have a hard time picking him even if he should win.

To me, Gargano winning in Brooklyn was the right choice. Cole should win tonight and then beat Gargano in Toronto to end the trilogy. But I can't really pick tonight.

All in all looks like another great Takeover that's flying under the radar because of the location, rescheduling, DON, etc. But it's Takeover, so it will deliver.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Reil said:


> I think the things causing me to hesitate to agree with you are:
> 
> A) Ronda isn't going to be back for a very long time
> B) RAW desperately needs a top female heel. Because Lacey Evans isn't working out. And a Becky vs Shayna feud would be compelling heading into Summerslam.


the way WWE booking goes, if Baszler came in as a monster heel, the fans would love her. It's just how it goes. WWE fans are the spiteful children who rebel against anything given to them. Maybe not ALL the time, but it sure feels that way. They don't like anything.

NXT as a whole has been in a slump. Losing the War Raiders, Kairi Sane, Ricochet, Aleister Black, Ciampa, etc has really dealt them a blow they're having trouble dealing with.

Add Road Dogg to the goddamn writing crew, and yeah, it's a problem and it's evident on NXT TV. NXT TV was so good because it was a bunch of ECW guys behind the scenes directing traffic, along with Triple H who has a good mind for the biz, NXT was really outdoing the main roster week after week.

The past month and a half have been very lackluster and I often miss out on NXT tapings and events happening here in florida, because I'm just not invested.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shayna already was a monster Heel then they ruined that by having her babysit her less talented companions.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They've clearly run out of ideas for Shayna booking-wise. All of her feuds are the same now, and it's just make the division look bad overall.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gargano should lose and then head to the main roster. He was in the centerpiece feud too long in NXT and it needs some fresh air there. He was going to be called up along with Richochet, Black and Ciampa before the Ciampa injury. 

Shayna needs to go away. No way she should retain tonight. Io is the last chance to have somebody ready for a title run. If Baszler beats here - who else is ready? 

Riddle wins. I think we see Riddle vs Cole for the title at SS Takeover. ReDragon wins tag titles just to further re-push TUE as the alpha faction. 

Dream should retain and make a big deal about he was the only champion to retain. Match will be lackluster though - Breeze isn't that good. Even in his NXT days he was more gimmick than in-ring, and he's only gotten worse since his call-up. If he's back full time, I'd like to see him repackaged.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Shayna beats Io clean tonight this division is over beyond redemption. Some kind of fuck finish to keep the feud going (though I can't fathom why) is an acceptable compromise but not a clean win for that bore and her even more boring friends.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

HHH gonna have Io lose so Shayna can put over a returning Tegan Nox.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

There's no indication that Tegan is even close to returning. And she was probably NXT UK anyway.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Tegan may have owned herself anyways since she appeared on those Insiderz streams pretty often, and management killed those off because anyone who apepared on it ended up saying or doing some insanely stupid shit. Anyways, a small rumor floating around regarding tonight:



Spoiler: NXT Rumor



Becky Lynch will be in the area, apparently. Only a couple of miles from the arena.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> HHH gonna have Io lose so Shayna can put over a returning Tegan Nox.


That sounds terrible. so there is definitely a chance of it happening NXT women's division has been a joke for a while why not make it even worst?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

sara sad said:


> That sounds terrible. so there is definitely a chance of it happening NXT women's division has been a joke for a while why not make it even worst?


I don't think its happening. Tegan has no timetable for a return still, and she'll probably be in the MYC 3.

Not to mention Tegan had a bunch of other issues in the MYC besides her injury. Like failing to connect with the audience, and being incredibly bland in the ring.

And yeah, I think Tegan is coming back at some point, but to NXT UK to feud with Rhea Ripley. Not to mention unless Tegan is back within the next two weeks, she isn't going to be in title contention any time soon. The next set of tapings is on 6/12 and 6/13, and will tape *EVERYTHING* up to Takeover: Toronto. There are no tapings scheduled in July. The next set of tapings after the June tapings are in August, after Toronto.

Oh, another rumor concerning Takeover tonight (its from reddit, but the guy has gotten a lot of stuff right like the Womens MITB winner and the cash in right after Charlotte beat Becky):



Spoiler: NXT Potential Spoiler



One of the plans that is under consideration is Adam Cole losing tonight and being kicked out of The Undisputed Era.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Reil said:


> Spoiler: NXT Potential Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One of the plans that is under consideration is Adam Cole losing tonight and being kicked out of The Undisputed Era.


No chance in hell that happens.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134868425933824000


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Jedah said:


> If Shayna beats Io clean tonight this division is over beyond redemption. Some kind of fuck finish to keep the feud going (though I can't fathom why) is an acceptable compromise but not a clean win for that bore and her even more boring friends.


The division has been terrible for awhile now. Going to take a long ass time to build it back up.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134868425933824000


If he doesn't win tonight....










:mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Reil said:


> Tegan may have owned herself anyways since she appeared on those Insiderz streams pretty often, and management killed those off because anyone who apepared on it ended up saying or doing some insanely stupid shit. Anyways, a small rumor floating around regarding tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: NXT Rumor



_*If Becky Lynch helps out IO to beat Shayna Blayzer, then she would be a hero to the NXT Woman's Division eyes as well as the fans eyes. *_


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Prediction:
Riddle,UEra,Cole,Io & Dream.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134882196370722822


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*People are hoping that Adam Cole beats Johnny Gargano in his first title defense in sense I don't see it happening. Maybe at the next take over but not this one. *_


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134882196370722822


Does anyone genuinely give a shit about NXT UK? :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MJF said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> > __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134882196370722822
> ...


Nope it's like 205 Live I just skip it all.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I guess some people at the event are tweeting out that Io Shirai shirts are sold out, and that the crowd is absolutely nuclear right now.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*People are hoping that Adam Cole beats Johnny Gargano in his first title defense in sense I don't see it happening. Maybe at the next take over but not this one. *_



babyfaces of nxt pretty much lose their nxt title quick. 
sami zayn lost it after 2 months. i see gargano losing tonight and then in the summer he gets promoted to the main roster after losing again to cole.

gargano doesnt need a long title reign atm. as far as im concerned Gargano did everything possible to do in nxt. time to move up to the main roster.


----------



## HBurns (Apr 16, 2018)

My picks: Johnny, Io, Dream, UE, Riddle.

I think with Cole losing may strike the final blow to the Era, either because of Roddy again or all of them...or Adam will just get fed up and go his own way.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> *babyfaces of nxt pretty much lose their nxt title quick.*
> sami zayn lost it after 2 months. i see gargano losing tonight and then in the summer he gets promoted to the main roster after losing again to cole.
> 
> gargano doesnt need a long title reign atm. as far as im concerned Gargano did everything possible to do in nxt. time to move up to the main roster.


The 2 longest reigning NXT champions in history were babyfaces :lmao

The longest reigning NXT womens champion was a babyface :lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> The 2 longest reigning NXT champions in history were babyfaces :lmao
> 
> The longest reigning NXT womens champion was a babyface :lol


Asuka was more a tweener with a heel tendency during her last months.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As is the case with all of these Takeover Pre Shows....damn Charly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

When does this start? 25 minutes?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MJF said:


> When does this start? 25 minutes?


yes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Io loses this title match the NXT womens division is officially fucking dead, theres legit no one else in this division right now that can take the title and Shayan will have beaten everyone.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The 2 longest reigning NXT champions in history were babyfaces :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> The longest reigning NXT womens champion was a babyface


With babyface i mean the face of nxt.
Balor was never the face of nxt zayn was so is gargano right now.

Or lets say "the heart and soul of nxt" instead of face of nxt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

i love how against the grain Sam always is lol. Dude is awesome.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> If Io loses this title match the NXT womens division is officially fucking dead, theres legit no one else in this division right now that can take the title and Shayan will have beaten everyone.


Dépends if HHH prefer Shayna to loose just before summerslam or maybe she loose tonight and again at the next takeover.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> If Io loses this title match the NXT womens division is officially fucking dead, theres legit no one else in this division right now that can take the title and Shayan will have beaten everyone.


I'm certain she's losing. The only hope I have is that there's so much fuckery that it demands a rematch in Toronto. Because dragging the feud out has to happen instead of just doing the right thing pulling the plug on this fucking boring bitch. Because of course.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pop for the bald fucker roud


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> That pop for the bald fucker roud


Please don;t make him go to the main roster....


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Nearly Takeover time :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They should start with the womens match since it is the one with the less hype to at least give it the chance of getting over, but I don't think they will


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charly looks good as fuck !!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn Charly looks bad tonight :book


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> They should start with the womens match since it is the one with the less hype to at least give it the chance of getting over, but I don't think they will


No chance they will probably go just before the last match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> They should start with the womens match since it is the one with the less hype to at least give it the chance of getting over, but I don't think they will


They'll start with the tag title match, they always do, go back to the past 10 Takeovers and the tag titles almost always open the shows.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tomasso Ciampa bitches!

"I am half Blackheart and half Wolverine!"

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CIAMPA gonna be the most over guy on the roster when he comes back.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Imagine a Cole vs Ciampa feud :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> Tomasso Ciampa bitches!
> 
> "I am half Blackheart and half Wolverine!"
> 
> :mark :mark :mark


That quote needs to be on a shirt for him, i'd buy that, i don't buy WWE shirts but i'd by a Ciampa shirt with that on it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CIAMPA.

:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bianca vs Mia was taped before the show


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Not only is Tommaso Ciampa recovering well, but he's also RETURNING SOON!!! :mark: :mark:

Holy shit!! That's awesome news :WOO :WOO


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Match of the Night incoming.... :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad this is opening the show, it'll be a nice change to have the tag titles go on later. Plus this is gonna be a great match that'll get the crowd hyped up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

“The true alternative in wrestling.”

Well, there’s your AEW shot for the night.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Opening the show with the best match on the card.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Roderick strong never disappoints.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is the best set to a Takeover in awhile.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not really a Riddle guy but he'll be big on the main roster


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It looks like a house show


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is the best set to a Takeover in awhile.


Was thinking the exact same... and they finally decided to turn the lights down on the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Riddle is built like a beast. I could see him being the lone guy from NXT being booked well on the main roster one day.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If only Riddle could cut a promo.

:mj2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Riddle is built like a beast. I could see him being the lone guy from NXT being booked well on the main roster one day.


I wouldn't hold your breath when it comes to the main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ellthom said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath when it comes to the main roster.


He's one of the few guys big enough for good booking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Mauro saying "This is the true alternative to sports entertainment" what? they have constantly referred to guys in NXT as sports entertainers, so it kinda makes no sense saying NXT is an alternative to sports entertainment when you always refer to the wrestlers coming from and being sports entertainers.

Also i get its a dig at AEW, but remember this Maruo every guy in NXT will eventually get called up into that sports entertainment environment to be ruined, so. Its kinda hard to see this as a true alternative when every big name on the show will go on to be ruined at some point when they're called up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> He's one of the few guys big enough for good booking.


Vince will unfortunately think Riddle is goofy as hell.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> He's one of the few guys big enough for good booking.


I said the same about EC3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not a Riddle guy but this match has been a great opener. And if he gets to the main roster he has a shot only because they love those MMA guys


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Riddle has some really good offense. It's been an ok match so far.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Side note, Beth is a huge upgrade to Percy Watson. And would be an excellent person to take over for Renee on RAW if they wised up and removed her.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Vince would put a guy like Dan Matha over anyone competing on this TakeOver card...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RODDY going ham. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nobody's better than Roddy in the squared circle man.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn that was dope


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Christ, what a sequence by Strong! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fucking shit this match, its gonna be hard for any match to top this tonight.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

that was awesome


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh...or should I say bro? :sodone


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Good match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I kinda want Roderick Strong to win, some great action in this match. Amazing sequences!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn this match has a lot of kick-outs.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

These dudes are kneeing the shit outta each other :kobelol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mauro just called it the V trigger,,,,=/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a fucking match that was.

:clap


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was a great match can't lie


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roddy is going super saiyan in this match. I've been sleeping on him. The last 7 minutes were fucking intense! Good job by both nen!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match was fantastic


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

fantastic match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nigel & Mauro, best commentators in the business!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Banger


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hell of an opener. What a fight.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That match fucking ruled.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No match will top that tonight.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

That was fine. Didn't really need to be on the card but a solid match no less, nothing Earth shattering but well worked. Hard hitting and well paced. I wonder what it means for the rest of the show with Strong losing clean in the opening match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was that finisher by Riddle? looked like a reverse Neutralizer.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The bar has been set tonight.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Roderick strong cant have a bad match.

Good opener.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn what a hot opener. Riddle's best match of his career for me, credit to Strong for that.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

what a fucking match... How is this the same company


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Amazing match but i don't think i'll ever be able to take Matt Riddle seriously. Roderick Strong is an amazing performer though, i really hope he becomes NXT Champion some day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only Roddy had some charisma man, he is so great in the ring


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Great opener! Roddy is absolutely great in the ring, I'm really glad they found a spot in the UE for him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Also, just gonna day, I love you Nigel. But dial it back a bit. Screaming “it’s over” again and again just telegraphs it’s not over.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Bruhhh that match was fucking awesome. Hearing some mild shots by Nigel and Mauro though~ I like it. :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Riddle/Strong was great, good start to the show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What was that finisher by Riddle? looked like a reverse Neutralizer.


Gotch style Tombstone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

GOAT.

:banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

HBK's guns are ridiculous lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Road Dogg on vacation.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I don’t care if you love or hate this announce team but if graves and cole announced with half the energy if Nigel and Mauro, the product would get better instantly. Cole and graves have nowhere near the excitement of these two.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

COME ON BOBBY & KYLE !!! GET THE ERA GOING !!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KYLE deserves a title.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I get the feeling Undisputed Era will all pick up losses tonight to further a storyline that they are all losing a step... I just get a feeling :S


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Montez Ford is going to do some crazy shit in this match I feel. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This should be a fun one.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope for Kyle & Bobby here. Sadly I can see them going with The Profits


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

And now some spot fest gentleman.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> COME ON BOBBY & KYLE !!! GET THE ERA GOING !!


Street Profits time bitch. 



Showstopper said:


> KYLE deserves a title.


It’s not Kyle with something to air guitar with.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Takeover’s already started? Aw bugger I thought it started at midday my time. I’ll have to catch up now!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits hype


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

How long have the Street Profits been in NXT? If they don't win tonight it'll probably never happen for them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not the biggest fan of multi tag ladder matches. But this'll be fun!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're wearing GSW colors. They're looking royal and looking like they're ready to be crowned champions tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So if Kyle and Bobby win here it kinda confirms Cole is winning tonight also, if they lose it kinda says Cole aint winning, cause whenever Cole wins the title i feel like they want the show to end with them all holding gold.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

More like Forgotten ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who the fuck are these geeks? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ellthom said:


> I get the feeling Undisputed Era will all pick up losses tonight to further a storyline that they are all losing a step... I just get a feeling :S


I could see that happening and then they completely clean up at the Summerslam TakeOver by winning all the championships!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Street Profits time bitch.


You watch your mouth


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

reDRagon :mark: :mark:


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Street Profits looking like Golden State Warriors with their colorways. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Mordecay said:


>


wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can Dawkins take any longer to jump his fat ass off the top?

Yikes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok respect to Blake for that dive. He literally dove into the ladder head on.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Angelo Dawkins.. a 7 year veteran in developmental.

:lol :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate those spots, where everyone's on the outside in a group looking up and waiting for the guy to jump on them from the top rope, just move idiots.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kyle dead


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kyle's selling >>>>>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This really is the most irrelevant TO of the year. Way less than 100 people in here.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

NxT planning to one up AEW by killing someone in this match lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This match is wild!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yowie Wowie!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MJF said:


> Angelo Dawkins.. a 7 year veteran in developmental.
> 
> :lol :lol


And it's Street Profits first ever TakeOver match too....lol!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Good God these bumps... :mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Innovative moves.

Good match so far.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Is Kyle going to survive this match?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Enjoying this. Some really creative spots here


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kyle is literally getting the shit beat out of him...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

This ladder match > this years Mitb ladder matches

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck happen to O'Reilly? He is getting the Finn Balor treatment tonight! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They literally are killing Kyle


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Did Kyle lose a toothe there?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn! Kyle getting it the worst so far


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"OMG they killed Kyle!" Mauro with that on the spot calling :lmao


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

This is nuts!!


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

shit is amazing man. I don't get how the main roster is sooooo much worse


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

kinda ironic that this is sponsored by "Click It or Ticket"


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> So Mauro saying "This is the true alternative to sports entertainment" what? they have constantly referred to guys in NXT as sports entertainers, so it kinda makes no sense saying NXT is an alternative to sports entertainment when you always refer to the wrestlers coming from and being sports entertainers.
> 
> Also i get its a dig at AEW, but remember this Maruo every guy in NXT will eventually get called up into that sports entertainment environment to be ruined, so. Its kinda hard to see this as a true alternative when every big name on the show will go on to be ruined at some point when they're called up.


stop thinking and enjoy the banter, I am an AEW fan but no one should let them get with their way burying everyone :lol . and it's a soft shot sincerely


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

THEY KILLED KYLE!!! :heston


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I thought this started at 8, what have I missed so far


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Despite being the least hyped takeover it still delivers.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I thought this started at 8, what have I missed so far


Roddy v. Riddle was a banger.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I thought this started at 8, what have I missed so far


Riddle/Strong which was great. This is the second match of the night, so nothing else.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kyle's back though, ouch!


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I thought this started at 8, what have I missed so far


Solid opening match with riddle and strong and you’re just in time to see them actually kill KOR


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok I ve been pulling for the Profits, but I will now be upset if Kyle doesn’t walk away with gold after almost dying 3 times now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on, let Kyle win a belt.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

totally forgot about Ryker


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG THEY KILLED KYLE!!!! NOOO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dawkins didnt want to take a big bump! :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dude looking like a tatted up Elias :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Roddy v. Riddle was a banger.





Showstopper said:


> Riddle/Strong which was great. This is the second match of the night, so nothing else.





blaird said:


> Solid opening match with riddle and strong and you’re just in time to see them actually kill KOR



Thanks I'll have to go back and watch the opener.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Man, who really gives a shit about Gunner? :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BACK BODY DROP INTO THE LADDERRRRRRRR! ????


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mauro suffers.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

backbodydropintotheladder!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They treating Ryker like he's the big show or something :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kyle's back :damn


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

This is satisfying.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Kyle doing his best Jason impression here, He will not die!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match has been crazy so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryker was out of position for that dive. YIKES


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mauro's commentary is fantastic here - 'And now we return to our regularly scheduled hostility!' ??


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Danny Burch is Becky Lynch levels of unathleticism :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

and then Gunner fails to fucking catch Ford :lol :lol


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about this match. On one hand, it's very entertaining. On the other, ladder matches have been watered down to the point where they don't seem special anymore.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Is that Beth Phoenix on commentary? Why?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

they became a Street Profit Sandwich...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Is that Beth Phoenix on commentary? Why?


Percy is no longer with the company, so Beth replaced him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a pretty long match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Percy is no longer with the company, so Beth replaced him.


And out of all people they pick the somewhat better Renee Young? sigh..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:fuck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! Bout damn time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Street Profits win :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits about to party all damn night


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, they finally won the belts!!! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It ain't looking good for Cole.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What a f*cking chaotic match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that was fun


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The brothas :dance


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m sad Kyle didn’t get gold, but it’s about damn time the Profits got the belts.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes Street Profits!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh shit totally forgot they are in Bridgeport. Only like an hour away from my house.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Im fully ok with the outcome.

What a match.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

Montez Ford has GOAT level athleticism. WHAT A FUCKING MATCH


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't argue with that, great match.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

undisputed era lost


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That was a wild ride, 2 out of 2 absolute bangers so far! 

Montez Ford and the other guy are the new tag champs!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It ain't looking good for Cole.


Yeah but hopefully they don't wanna be that predictable with Fish and O'Reilly losing automatically meaning Cole's losing too. I hope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:clap

Kyle's back paid for our sins


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

There was literally no wrong choice in this match, all teams deserved to win. Good for the Street Profits to finally have a moment, they've waited long enough!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

That match was awesome, so much fun to watch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent spear by budget D'Lo too !


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Profits? Ugh. Hell of a match though


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Winners came out of nowhere and some of that commentary was so over the top it was insufferable but that was about as great as a ladder match can get in WWE, an absolute car crash in the best possible way. O'Reilly is a fucking hero. So much for the UE clean sweep idea at this show though, no clue what is happening now.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

How is Montez Ford not dead after that? Damn. :lmao Congrats to Street Profits. Tbh their ring attire felt like a giveaway though. :lmao :lmao

And wow Dana White on WWE 24.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was a fun train wreck of a match. Some of those bumps Kyle took, man...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The ghetto is proud. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don’t know if this spells good things or bad things for Cole honestly. Could still see him winning and then chastising the other members for losing. Or he loses and has to get another shot Summerslam weekend.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Muaro - "The Solo Cup Army!!!" lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

"she was the first big superstar we had" wtf Dana white :lol :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

O’Reilly deserves at least a pay bump or some sort of title belt for that performance.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Candace and IO wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ford with that Rollins ladder spot. 

Biter.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Gunner still sucks after all this time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but hopefully they don't wanna be that predictable with Fish and O'Reilly losing automatically meaning Cole's losing too. I hope.


If Io wins I think Cole wins honestly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's nice that at least one wrestler gets to go back to NXT and perform.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just when i had forgotten that Ronda even exists WWE just has to remind me....ugh.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This has been one of the better NXT promos for the buildup of a match in the history of the brand.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Here comes the worst match on the card


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

velveteen is so awesome, I don't see it being good for him in the main roster. he is too talented  
it's going to be an awesome match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Velveteen/Breeze is my most anticipated match of the night, will be awesome to see Breeze wrestle without being so restricted!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they're obviously running with the TUE going back to hating eachother after this show. I could see a clean sweep now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I dont think that video did Breeze any favors. Velveteen is right on all points!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I do miss the Fashion Police tho :sadbecky


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Misses the breeze theme.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That video package actually got me rooting for Breeze


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just take Breeze for example...

Look at how much of a f*cking star he looks in NXT than at any point during his time on the main roster.

It’s not that difficult, WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dream the future


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I missed the first hour of the show but I'm here now :lol

I'm also so far behind in NXT, I had no idea that Tyler Breeze was back in NXT lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Just take Breeze for example...
> 
> Look at how much of a f*cking star he looks in NXT than at any point during his time on the main roster.
> 
> It’s not that difficult, WWE.


Smaller darker arena, less glitz, different demographic.

I'd say it was pretty difficult for the WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The match i care about the least.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Just take Breeze for example...
> 
> Look at how much of a f*cking star he looks in NXT than at any point during his time on the main roster.
> 
> It’s not that difficult, WWE.


Oh come on that gimmick wasn't going to work on the main roster. And Breeze isnt all that good anyway. Same thing will happen to Dream on the main roster. (I hope anyway)


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Velveteen better win this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What a kick-off to pride month


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fast forward to a year from now when Dream is holding the 24/7 title... :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Match Dream always delivers!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Breeze got wasted in the main roster...totally forgot his entrance theme. Though I always felt his gimmick wasn't going to work.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Crowd still fire after 2 killer matches.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This gif would be perfect for r/watchpeopledieinside :beckylol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So far, not feeling much chemistry between these two.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gotta say I usually enjoy Dream matches but so far this one isn't doing it for me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What matches already happening and were any must see?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What matches already happening and were any must see?


Riddle/Strong
Tag Team Ladder match.

Dream/Breeze on currently.

I'd say Riddle/Strong was worth watching. Superb match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mauro forever having a stroke on commentary. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The freaking selfie on the titantron, what a great idea.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134974551283195904


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Riddle/Strong
> Tag Team Ladder match.
> 
> Dream/Breeze on currently.
> ...


Okay will check it out, thanks man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd doesn't care much about this match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134976414669836289


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd doesn't care much about this match


Can't blame them


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I can't remember a time, even in NXT, when I cared about a Tyler Breeze match.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I think the match isn't that bad....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd doesn't care much about this match


That’s the majority of Dream’s matches, tbh...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

patpat said:


> I think the match isn't that bad....


It aint bad its just people bot caring about tyler breeze.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> That’s the majority of Dream’s matches, tbh...


Dream has to be in the ring with a superior in-ring talent to have a real quality match, he isn't at the level where he can have a good match with a same-level talent (like Breeze) or inferior talent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Normally I'd hate such overselling but it fits Dream so well.

Damn! Best Unprettier I've ever seen


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

oh my god I thought breeze had that lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope this proves to people how bad Dream still is. He's been carried in all his Takeover matches


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Velveteen oversold that Unprettier just a bit ??


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd doesn't care much about this match


Don't blame them this match just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I hope this proves to people how bad Dream still is. He's been carried in all his Takeover matches


He's still "off" a little bit for me, but I think he has loads of charisma.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is a decent match. If Breeze had done this on the main roster he wouldn't be back in NXT.

Good shit NXT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll rewatch that match a grand total of zero times.

:bjpenn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Breeze was actually booked to look strong in defeat as if he should've won.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Dream beats Breeze by a distraction? WEAK!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Dream turned heel or what?

Not a very exciting match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This match wasn't worthy of being on a Takeover


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

the match was too long but appart from that it's great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That finish was weird, shouldn't Breeze going outside have restarted the count lol.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lame


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I'll rewatch that match a grand total of zero times.
> 
> :bjpenn


That might be the funniest thing I've ever seen you say on this forum :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Good one bro lol.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Right result


I liked that match but definitely the weakest of the 3 so far, and the only one where I've felt it dragging on too long.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a really good story driven match. Not as snug or wild as the other matches, but fun in its own way.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


 his selling is funny :lol :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

More Kushida plz


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"Take a picture of the champ Tyler" :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That was such a great moment for Breeze, i really liked the match!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

How dumb


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was cringe


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That was... not needed. :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

dream has no chance to survive in the main roster, dude is super charismatic, but vince and his crew will kill this kid  
he is ULTRA charismatic tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was odd.

Okay, next!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That selfie actually made Tyler look like a bitch honestly.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Wasn't a fan of the overbooked, clusterfuck, finish but that was my MOTN so far. I hope Breeze can stay on NXT, he hasn't skipped a beat.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I loved the selfie.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

That was a fun match!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't think they shouldn't have done the finish the way they did if they were just going to have them do that selfie at the end. Just have Dream beat him without the distraction.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If Shayna doesn't lose here and fuck off from the title picture I swear....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IO.

:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Punshment is gonna be the new Black or the new Corbin?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shayna has been champ for like a year...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought it was a good match that was mostly let down on Breezes part. Dream can go with the best of them. Even if you want to argue against that just remember he's only 23. Imagine where his skill level will be 5 years from now.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Velveteen Dream is the best ring name i've ever heard.

Usually they just use a random name generator or something. Fin Balor, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins. etc This guy sounds like a star


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, good, I didn't miss Shayna's boring ass


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Bazler looks like female triple h :lol 
heard she is a fantastic heel.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shayna is good and all... but she’s been booked to look otherworldly.


Please let IO pick up the win and the championship here.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Okay, come on Io. Free us from this reign of terror.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shayna's so unfortunate looking.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I think this is the match that determines if Cole wins the main event or not.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope Io gets a win here. I'm not a fan of Baszler.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Io is so pretty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate Io's theme


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's Go Io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Io is such a sweetie.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Shayna with a top 5 theme in all of wrestling tho.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Getting a Goldberg esque entrance? FUCK OUTTA HERE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't even been watching NXT regularly but yet somehow I'm still tired of Shayna's buddies being with her all the time lol.

EDIT: And of course the moment I type that, she ditches them. I bet they'll still show up though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Io has to win...right? It takes care of the title change if they feel like they have to have one of those tonight. But I'm not 100% convinced they feel that way. :hmm:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think this is the match that determines if Cole wins the main event or not.


In what way? As if the title changes here we don’t see a title change in the main event?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't want Shayna to win, but I'm also over NXTs Japanese women fetish. Eh should be a fun match though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> In what way? As if the title changes here we don’t see a title change in the main event?


We get a fresh face as womens champ, thus we get a fresh heel as World Champ.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Io thic


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Idk about anyone else, but I’m digging NXT’s new ring announcer.

A helluva lot more than Kayla.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Alexa used Io's gear this site would break lol


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Whoa. When did Macy Gray become a ring announcer?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That ring announcer has been pretty bad tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> That ring announcer has been pretty bad tonight


Makes me miss Kayla


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

IO in that gear... :homer


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I got this feeling of, "please choke me with your thighs, Io. or please sit on my face." :lmao :lmao :lmao
I hope she wins this time.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Makes me miss Kayla


Agreed and Im not even a big Kayla fan. lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shayna is the best female heel they have on this roster. She wrestles with viciousness that no other women can convey in the roster, the only person who has that level of intensity is Ronda. I cant wait to see her style of wrestling on the main roster.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That arm stomp spot is boring now, you'd think Shayna would've learned something new by now.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

While I'll agree that Shayna's a good heel, she bores the crap out of me in the ring.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The crowd doesn't care, they're just ready for Cole/Gargano


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I don't want Shayna to win, but I'm also over NXTs Japanese women fetish. Eh should be a fun match though.


I'd take 20 more Asian champions over another week of Shayna as champion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lil' Candice.

:bjpenn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Candace is a little firecracker. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew those two would show up, so I'm really glad Candace also showed up to get them :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

LeRae has easily been the highlight of this match


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck's sake. It's getting tedious having outside interference with every Bazsler match.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This match is good as fuck


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was dumb, who booked that move lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For fuck’s sake... fpalm fpalm


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Ugh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shayna wins :eyeroll :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shayna wins again.

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It's literally the same booking every match with her lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

She lost clean ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck this overpushed bitch


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shayna still da CHAMP!!!!

I still dont get the hype with Io. Shana and Sane has had better matches together.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Jesus Christ I am so sick of this ogre being champion.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh. I really dislike Shayna.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Shana wins lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Be back after Cole wins yall.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Good match, could of ended a little different.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

:cornette "FUCK THIS COMPANY!"


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

SHAYNAWINSAGAINLOL WHAT :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

WTF? I dont even like IO, but damn. Who's left? I would love LeRae winning it but doubtful. Mia Yim?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

:/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Not gonna lie, I missed a chunk of that to go to the bathroom and get a drink but what I watched was actually pretty great. Whoever designed Shirai's gear deserves a medal. Those thighs man. I am so excited to drink all the tears now that Baszler won again haha.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Shayna wins <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll"
> class="inlineimg" />


My exact reaction here as well


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Best part was Candice Lerae whooping those girls with a bamboo stick


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

why everyone hating on that Shayna tho? she seems like a good heel to me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Another Shayna Baszler match, another win by another painfully-long RNC...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So whos left to beat her?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I knew it fuck Triple H and this overpushed bitch hope vince buries her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm normally not a believer of "___ looks like an idiot for losing" but why book her to do that dumbass bridge.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Candice gonna be the one to beat shayna?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shayna's reign continues.....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Io snapped


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Shayna still da CHAMP!!!!
> 
> I still dont get the hype with Io. Shana and Sane has had better matches together.


Can wrestle, is pretty, and exotic makes sense she's hyped


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Beatles123 said:


> :cornette "FUCK THIS COMPANY!"


the match was good tho, there is worse in the main roster...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

patpat said:


> why everyone hating on that Shayna tho? she seems like a good heel to me.


She is, but I take it you haven't been watching NXT for very long either...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Nigel says that was a poor show of sportsmanship when Shayna literally gets her buddies to help her in every match, lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So whos left to beat her?


LeRae. Then she can always lap them bitches set the title defense record lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Now they make Io look like a sore loser, Jesus Christ is the main roster booking this shit?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

patpat said:


> why everyone hating on that Shayna tho? she seems like a good heel to me.


Just because she is a good heel (debatable, she has go away heat for me not just heel heat) doesn't mean she doesn't suck, isn't overpushed, and isn't bland as fuck. not to mention she always has her stupid MMA buddies with her who are quite possibly the worst female wrestlers the company has ever had.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That match did a lot for Io win or lose and Shayna is still great as a heel. But having to see more of them do the same thing with Shayna for the next 3 months is meh.

And apparently Io is a sore loser, lol. That has to lead to an Extreme Rules match in Toronto.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

lol "You deserve it" chants


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol dam


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

TromaDogg said:


> She is, but I take it you haven't been watching NXT for very long either...


 i am not regular these days. I know she won that 4 way at the last takeover 
but I see people calling it reign of terror, I think it's a little bit exaggerated. is she even champ since one year?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You deserve it :lol

Brillant


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So far Kairi is the only one who can make Shayna look good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ellthom said:


> Now they make Io look like a sore loser, Jesus Christ is the main roster booking this shit?


Or they just gave her some much needed edge. Folk ask for faces not to ve cookie cutter, but can't handle them doing questionable shit



Mango13 said:


> Just because she is a good heel (debatable, she has go away heat for me not just heel heat) doesn't mean she doesn't suck, isn't overpushed, and isn't bland as fuck. not to mention she always has her stupid MMA buddies with her who are quite possibly the worst female wrestlers the company has ever had.


She can't really have go away heat with you if you watched the match. Everything you typed seems like how you should feel about a heel.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> That match did a lot for Io win or lose and Shayna is still great as a heel. But having to see more of them do the same thing with Shayna for the next 3 months is meh.
> 
> And apparently Io is a sore loser, lol. That has to lead to an Extreme Rules match in Toronto.


No it didn't. All that and she still lost clean. She's done and so is this division. :buried


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark: BAY-BAY! :mark:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

patpat said:


> the match was good tho, there is worse in the main roster...


I know what I said. :fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, only if triple h could run the main roster.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why would they show Steph at a Takeover? :beckylol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stephanie has some strong cheeks lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Io lost clean no matter what happened after the match. She shouldnt be getting another shot anytime soon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon pointing towards a fan wearing a Macho Man t-shirt.

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> She can't really have go away heat with you if you watched the match. Everything you typed seems like how you should feel about a heel.


If you call browsing reddit and these forums and listening to the match as background noise watching it sure.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah, Io vs Shayna rematch in Toronto.

I hate Shayna won, but love Io going full hardcore. Idk why people are itching. Seeing Io with this edge is fantastic,


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Now or never for Cole


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

patpat said:


> i am not regular these days. I know she won that 4 way at the last takeover
> but I see people calling it reign of terror, I think it's a little bit exaggerated. is she even champ since one year?


Shayna has held the title cumulatively for 346+ days as of today, between her two reigns Kairi held the title for just 71 days.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adam Cole with that big ass head lol, he's awesome though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So now Io is basically a sore loser? You bring out the interference, Io taps out clean, and then she "snaps?"

If this leads to some kind of hardcore match, whatever. I am so sick of this fucking ugly boring bitch. This is fucking worse than main roster booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undisuputed Era about to break up.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

@MarkyWhipwreck ; Remember our promises to each other.

LET US BELIEVE!

ADAM!

COLE!

BAY!

BAY!

And if not.....Fuck it all :mj2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Or they just gave her some much needed edge. Folk ask for faces not to ve cookie cutter, but can't handle them doing questionable shit


I don;t mind her being more edgier, but she lost clean. Even with the help of Candice she still lost. If the odds were actually stacked against her and she lost then that beating would look justified.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> If you call browsing reddit and these forums and listening to the match as background noise watching it sure.


We both know you watched the match lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF is this entrance music? NO JUST NO


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jedah said:


> No it didn't. All that and she still lost clean. She's done and so is this division. :buried


People weren’t invested in Io before tonight and she had All arena full of people chanting her name. That means something. It’s more than what she was before.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Who's rapping?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is this?

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is this rapping? It sucks :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ahhh shit let's get it :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy shit! They’re doing Wrestle and Flow’s remix version! :mark:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

If Cole loses after this shit entrance :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uhh...I like the instrumental by itself :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this song has lyrics?


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry what the fuck is this? Maximum cringe.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is awful :lol :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cut his fucking mic holy shit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That entrance was shit, I hope they never do something like that again.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I hope that rapper wasn't asked to do it.
Like he just followed Adam out and started doing that.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

patpat said:


> TromaDogg said:
> 
> 
> > She is, but I take it you haven't been watching NXT for very long either...
> ...


Asides from a 2 month break when Kairi Sane had the belt, Bazsler's been clinging onto it almost a year, yes. And almost every title match is the same, lots of brawling offence followed by her 2 sidekicks running in to interfere even if she's told them not to or come out alone. It's very reminiscent of Triple H's 'reign of terror' when he was in Evolution.

Not saying she's not a good heel (she is) but it's time for her to be away from the belt for a while.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jedah said:


> So now Io is basically a sore loser? You bring out the interference, Io taps out clean, and then she "snaps?"
> 
> If this leads to some kind of hardcore match, whatever. I am so sick of this fucking ugly boring bitch. This is fucking worse than main roster booking.


Why do smart wrestling fans have so much trouble with basic shit lol. No she just showed some edge. Just like plenty of faces in the past have. She's not a sore loser in kayfabe, she's just fed up with Shayna's bull shit.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why is that guy destroying Adam Cole's theme??!! #rentarapper


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Johnny with another sick gear.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Please never again with the rapping


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Special entrance for Cole, surely means he’s losing, lol.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

You imagine if Cole loses after that entrance, fucking hell.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

When is Gargano gonna have Paramore sing his entrance live?....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy ruined Cole's entrance lol, that was cringeworthy.

I still love Gargano's entrance theme.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is this a match for the worst theme music on the card? :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Johnny Champion!!!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> Shayna has held the title cumulatively for 346+ days as of today, between her two reigns Kairi held the title for just 71 days.


well....I can understand why her winning clean without any help kinda bury IO a little bit. who Is her next opponent ? Candice?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like this ring announcer tbh.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Shayna has held the title cumulatively for 346+ days as of today, between her two reigns Kairi held the title for just 71 days.



If Shayna gets past Io again at the next Takeover, then I think it's safe to say that they're keeping the title on her to break Asuka's record.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Why do smart wrestling fans have so much trouble with basic shit lol. No she just showed some edge. Just like plenty of faces in the past have. She's not a sore loser in kayfabe, she's just fed up with Shayna's bull shit.


Showing "edge" after losing clean, you know, despite interference on the heel side which caused Dumb Babyface Syndrome to rear its head again. It's hard to justify her getting another shot.

Whatever. I've long since given up trying to make sense of Shayna's bizarre booking.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Once again the best wrestler in the match is the ref


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ellthom said:


> I don;t mind her being more edgier, but she lost clean. Even with the help of Candice she still lost. If the odds were actually stacked against her and she lost then that beating would look justified.


She still got fucked over. An easy argument of the distraction from Shayna's buddies hurt her period whether they got neutralized or not. But I'm all for faces being willing to be attack and beat the fuck out of heels.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like both Gargano and Cole but Cole needs this win more then Gargano


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never cared for Adam Cole, but these two have some great in-ring chemistry


----------



## King Showstopper (Aug 26, 2018)

Johnny has a Captain Marvel gear. I'm mad because Johnny isn't a bland guy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

gl83 said:


> If Shayna gets past Io again at the next Takeover, then I think it's safe to say that they're keeping the title on her to break Asuka's record.


The stuff of nightmares lol!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Showing "edge" after losing clean, you know, despite interference on the heel side which caused Dumb Babyface Syndrome to rear its head again. It's hard to justify her getting another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. I've long since given up trying to make sense of Shayna's bizarre booking.


Her getting another shot is easy to justify. Some combination of Shayna is upset she got beat after the match and Io will murder Shayna's friends if she doesn't get another match. As long as we've all been watching wrestling there's plenty of simple reasons to run the match back. Hell with NXTs PPV schedule you could even do a mini feud where Io builds herself up against someone else, while Shayna destroys another unlucky soul.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134987150859091970


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

patpat said:


> well....I can understand why her winning clean without any help kinda bury IO a little bit. who Is her next opponent ? Candice?


I think Io will eventually beat her at the next TakeOver unless they put Bianca back into contention.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

King Showstopper said:


> Johnny has a Captain Marvel gear. I'm mad because Johnny isn't a bland guy


Thank you VERY much.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :hmmm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134987150859091970


I liked DON but this is an easy choice NXT > AEW


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :hmmm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134987150859091970


Whilst, I assume no one really watches NXT UK

They will air at completely different times due to the timezones. About a 6 hour gap between the two event start times.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134988340237885440


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I liked DON but this is an easy choice NXT > AEW


It should be a good few hours before All Out since it's a UK event, should be a fun wrestling day!

I'm a good few weeks behind NXTUK but it sounds like there is some more interesting stuff happening recently.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> It should be a good few hours before All Out since it's a UK event, should be a fun wrestling day!
> 
> I'm a good few weeks behind NXTUK but it sounds like there is some more interesting stuff happening recently.


you know what your totally right I didn't even think about that it would be on earlier in the states since it's the UK NXT


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134988340237885440


Wow. That really is Britt Baker. I'm surprised she got on camera.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> I liked DON but this is an easy choice NXT > AEW


Not after this meh-fest :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MJF said:


> Whilst, I assume no one really watches NXT UK
> 
> They will air at completely different times due to the timezones. About a 6 hour gap between the two event start times.


I'm planning on watching both anyways.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RockOfJericho said:


> Wow. That really is Britt Baker. I'm surprised she got on camera.


Sitting front row for Cole's match


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> :hmmm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134987150859091970


bad move on nxt's part 
you can't beat Jericho vs page/John moxley vs Kenny Omega with nxt UK


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

patpat said:


> bad move on nxt's part
> you can't beat Jericho vs y2j/John moxley vs Kenny Omega


They start at completely different times.

TakeOver will start at 3PM EST
All-Out will start at what? 9PM EST?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

For as much as they hyped this being the 25th takeover it has really fallen flat from start to finish


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Sitting front row for Cole's match


Yeah, I jsut realized they were a couple. I'm still surprised they let her get onscreen, even if just in the background due to the AEW stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> For as much as they hyped this being the 25th takeover it has really fallen flat from start to finish


What fell flat for you?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn good match so far!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL Double superkick, is this a Young Bucks match?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

MJF said:


> They start at completely different times.
> 
> TakeOver will start at 3PM EST
> All-Out will start at what? 9PM EST?


Sounds like a good day of wrestling to me. An afternoon of NXT UK finished off with AEW: All Out


----------



## King Showstopper (Aug 26, 2018)

The super kick is so overused


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

MJF said:


> They start at completely different times.
> 
> TakeOver will start at 3PM EST
> All-Out will start at what? 9PM EST?


 still the hype surrounding all out could kill nxt uk's event, thing is both aren't playing in the same court.....
and the simple possibility of a cm punk appearance, god :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What fell flat for you?


Just have been able to get into any of the matches the na title match really killed it for me it drug on too long


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He is using Britt Baker's finisher :grin2:


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

King Showstopper said:


> The super kick is so overused


blame it on HBK for making it cool :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Just have been able to get into any of the matches the na title match really killed it for me it drug on too long


Ahh got you, it feels on par with most NXT Takeovers to me. I'm a Dream fan so I liked that match, but I do feel every Takeover has a match that goes too long.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

injured arm v injured leg, I do like this lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well shit...that could pop an eye out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

patpat said:


> still the hype surrounding all out could kill nxt uk's event, thing is both aren't playing in the same court.....
> and the simple possibility of a cm punk appearance, god :lol


The thing is, there's very little hype around NXTUK anyway (_and I say that as someone who wants to support the brand but even I'm about 8 weeks behind on the weekly show_) so it might work in their favour. If people are excited to watch AllOut and already have the network, they might watch Takeover before AllOut as a sort of warm-up event.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao if Cena had kicked out of some shit like that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That voice crack from Mauro :beckylol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This match is fire


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Johnny Takeover


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Terrific match so far


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Johnny Cena


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

that kick out :lol
:lol dude! cole!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This PWG match lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Super gargano is getting ridiculous


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna win by fuckery?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The lack of selling has taken me out of the match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gargano just knocked the orange off the ref!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:beckylol Gargano you just looked at the down ref outside of the ring and then you immediately go for a cover? come on bruh


----------



## King Showstopper (Aug 26, 2018)

Ok this is abit too much


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

like I am ok with a lot of kickout but no sells is too weird..
and the match is a bit over booked, the match is tremendous tho


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The ref is so orange it's actually ridiculous, it's like he is more orange then normal :beckylol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ADAM COLE BAY-BAY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cole wins :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally they let him get the W


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And NEEEEEEW.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone check on @MarkyWhipwreck ;


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Markey must be creaming his pants over this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

Match of the fucking year


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Adam Cole, baybay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

ADAM COLE BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

That match was exhausting to watch


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Great match. Damn! Hope to see Gargano/Cole III for the SUmmerSlam Takeover


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

That adam cole super fan here must have an errection right now.

Great match.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

great athletic performance 
but I think the match was highly overbooked, with a lot of nosell and Gargano. but great match!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I still don't get how Main roster WWE is the only promotion with the kick out spam title lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Riddle/Strong was MOTN.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I can see Adam Cole having a very long reign. Such a great match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats to Cole, but this was another bad match and one of the least hyped TO's in awhile. This will make my move to AEW alot easier.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Mauro calls all these matches standing up. :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

@MarkyWhipwreck ; 










A



D


A


M


C


O


L


E


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Congrats to Adam Cole! unfortunately Io losing killed my interest in the show so I didn't pay much attention to the match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cole as Champ, might have to start watching again :hmmm

As for Gargano, time he head to the main roster so he can get squashed by Baron Corbin.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The main roster will be better when HHH takes over they said.

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

is Fish injured again?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> I think Mauro calls all these matches standing up. :lol


Have you ever seen the videos WWE puts on their YouTube of Mauro calling the events? they are pretty hilarious.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I actually liked that match more than their 2/3 falls match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another classic. Glad Cole won, bay bay.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gargano/Cole killed it again. Easy MOTN for me. I dont think it topped their other match (Which is MOTY for me so far)


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

I feel like Cole vs Gargano is better then ciampa vs Gargano.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sweet Cole won then judging by the results I'll have to check in for the match tomorrow.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I honestly thought that was kinda horrible? The quality of the wrestling was fantastic no doubt but it was so overbooked and for no clear reason. The booking has been pretty horrible throughout this show to be honest, especially for a TakeOver. UE lose all night so Cole can win at the end? I guess Cole couldn't afford to lose here after taking so many big match Ls but what's the deal with NXT putting gold onto Gargano only to take it off him immediately every time? They did it with the Tag titles, then the NA and now the NXT Title. Is this a long term story? But to what end? What story reason did Cole have to win here other than to avoid being buried beyond all recovery? 

By WWE standards it was still a great show but by TakeOver standards that has to be one of the worst shows they've put on in a long, long, time. Riddle/Strong while well worked was a TV main event moved onto this card for no clear purpose. The Street Profits won the Tag Titles despite being the least interest part of that Ladder match, making their win feel really flat. Dream/Breeze was soured by a terrible, overbooked finish. I love the women's match because of the Baszler trolling but let us be real, what the fuck guys. Then the main event as above.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Have you ever seen the videos WWE puts on their YouTube of Mauro calling the events? they are pretty hilarious.


Ok I have to see these. :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I still don't get how Main roster WWE is the only promotion with the kick out spam title lol.


 the kickoff aren't a problem ( even if they went overboard with Jonny here), the no sell is much worse.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Gargano/Cole killed it again. Easy MOTN for me. I dont think it topped their other match (Which is MOTY for me so far)


Unpopular opinion, this match was better than their 2/3 falls match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Unpopular opinion, this match was better than their 2/3 falls match.


Honestly I can't be mad with that opinion. This match was insanely good as well.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:clap God Bless them for having an equally terrible match as the first one.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Match wasnt great like the Gargano vs Ciampa saga but still NXT delivered again with Cole vs Gargano.

I kinda expected Cole winning it. Gargano is the type of a wrestler who finally wins the big gold only to lose it again in 2 months.
Question remains who will Cole face after he is done with Gargano? Maybe Riddle? Dream?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Just one question before I watch it, They didn't rely on too many finisher kickouts right?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Ok I have to see these. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sara sad said:


> Congrats to Adam Cole! unfortunately Io losing killed my interest in the show so I didn't pay much attention to the match.


I didn't watch this PPV but Io losing was definitely a bad move. Shayna Baszler's dominance has done nothing for the division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Honestly I can't be mad with that opinion. This match was insanely good as well.


Yeah, both matches are some of the best matches in NXT history.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> the kickoff aren't a problem ( even if they went overboard with Jonny here), the no sell is much worse.....


The no sell I can kind of get over mostly. But me I feel I see a lot of kickouts that end up way cooler than what actually finishes the match. Like the Dream vs Breeze match would've had a much cooler ending off of either of the 2 Unprettiers that were hit, versus what we got.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

patpat said:


> the kickoff aren't a problem ( even if they went overboard with Jonny here), the no sell is much worse.....


Yeah I never really get this in structuring a wrestling match. An intriguing dynamic happened in the match with Gargano's knee problems and the kayfabe awkward landing giving Gargano the perfect target in Cole's shoulder only for neither element to actually play into the finish at all. 

I see this all the time in wrestling matches, where the whole match is structured around targeting a single part of the other wrestler only for the finish to have nothing to do with that at all, making the whole match feel like a waste of time.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

folk bitching about no selling while wanking furiously over orange cassidy in another thread


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Orange Cassidy is actually good at this job, unlike these two assholes.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good show for the most part. I thought DON was better on spectacle but this was better on wrestling. Cole, Riddle, and Dream all had great matches in their own way, though the NXT title match did go a tad too long with too many over the top kickouts for me to describe it as 2018's best match. Still better than the 2/3 falls though.

I was underwhelmed by the ladder match. Maybe that's because I'm prone to comparing it to the one in New Orleans.

And the women's stuff is of course a disaster, as usual.

They did one of the things they should have done tonight. This was Cole's time. Now the rest of the Era have to catch up. Good, but I really don't want Roddy beating Dream.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> I didn't watch this PPV but Io losing was definitely a bad move. Shayna Baszler's dominance has done nothing for the division.


To make matters worst she tapped like a bitch and attacked Shayna after the match which also makes her look like a sore loser.

Shayna's complete chokehold on this division is getting Brock level.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's at Triple H reign of terror level.

I just don't get it. Why does Triple H do the right things with the men but ever since this boring bitch showed up the women's division has become worse than it's ever been despite having good talent? There hasn't been a single classic NXT women's title match since Asuka vs. Ember two years ago.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Been busy today and also feeling ill so only caught parts...seemed like good parts ladder match I saw and was crazy! Re-watching the Shayna/Io match now that I have a minute to sit down and watch it...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Decent to solid Takeover. Not a Top 5 whatsoever but Riddle/Strong was MOTN for me and delivered. Riddle should be a star that will ultimately be undermined once called up. Shame. The ladder match was fun and enjoyable with the right finish because the Street Profits definitely deserve it. 

Other than that, pretty meh to be honest. Dream/Black was fine but I've seen better from both. Shayna/Io was pretty basic and Shayna wins again because of course. Way to make arguably your best female talent in your brand (and arguably your company) come off as a sore loser (good beating aside). Cole/Gargano was everything I despite NXT in its worst aspects. The overselling and false finishes were utterly ridiculous, no matter how many times you expect it from these two. Cole had to win, sure, but it could have been better than it ultimately was.

Again solid Takeover but one I won't remember by next week or look back as a Top 5 Takeover. Wasn't better than Double or Nothing to me either, for those who'll compare it to that show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Shayna's in a tricky spot. She's a pretty damn good talent honestly but Vince will have no interest in her. The fact that they had Ronda Rousey for a year and didn't even bring Shayna up for a cameo appearance once with her tells you a lot. In Vince's mind, she's ugly and old (by women's standards). That's why we're getting this reign of terror. She may never make the main roster.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No she's not. She's fucking boring as the day is long. She's even worse with those two worthless GEEKS came.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

HHH and NXT don't book champions to lose unless they're called up (or injured). It's a HUGE blindspot for the creative team - I guess it being developmental if a champion loses the title and pushed down the card than their "time" was missed and they might not get called up and it be deemed a failure on HHH's resume. So unless Vince decides to call up Shayna, and terrible as it is to say - she's not the type Vince will want on the MR - we're stuck with Shayna with the belt.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

like the kickout in the main event aren't the problem, it's the way they were done. there is no time between the move is hit and the moment the guy makes the pin. like when Jon takes that huge move outside, Cole put him in the ring and does the pin immediately with Jonny kicking out....which is weird. they could have dragged things outside to make it more believable. also the no sell, one move after one move as if the previous one didn't exist 
appart from that it was a wonderful and athletic performance. 
I can't comment much on the women stuff, but IO a babyface losing clean after tapping out and then acting all edgy and angry is weird. Shayna seems like a great heel from what I have seen tho, don't understand the complaints. 
Dream's match was cool, he is very charismatic.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

They're trying the Brock approach with Shayna and it isn't working. Brock has pedigree and legacy in WWE that makes his run (as awful as it eventually became) more legitimate. Shayna doesn't have this and this is a shoehorn to bid time until they have someone to take it from her (which it looks like Candice going by tonight).

Whatever doesn't matter. The division sucks, anyways. Man, all the Women divisions as of late have been just...not good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


This man puts his blood, sweat, and tears into commentary.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Candice ain't taking shit. She was obviously a lackey tonight and now that Johnny dropped the title there's no appeal to her being champion. This might be leading to an edgier hardcore Io going into Toronto but who the fuck knows. Not like a clean loss prevents that.

I will say this - one thing the main roster has on NXT is that they don't have people lose clean if a feud is set to continue.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

StylesClash90 said:


> Just one question before I watch it, They didn't rely on too many finisher kickouts right?


of course they did and fans eat it up everytime a kickout happens. 

i dont (and wont) AEW but im sure they do the same thing. do a million flips and hit a finisher 3x with kickouts and fans will wet their pants.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Riddle/Strong was MOTN for me. NXT is so good at starting off shows with a bang.

I was going to shit hard on Shayna winning (enjoyed the match though) but then the beatdown happened. An edgier Io destroying her in a stipulation match would make tonight worth it. Anything else is unacceptable at this point. I like Shayna a lot but the next Takeover has to be the end. There can't be another half year of this played out formula.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> HHH and NXT don't book champions to lose unless they're called up (or injured). It's a HUGE blindspot for the creative team - I guess it being developmental if a champion loses the title and pushed down the card than their "time" was missed and they might not get called up and it be deemed a failure on HHH's resume. So unless Vince decides to call up Shayna, and terrible as it is to say - she's not the type Vince will want on the MR - we're stuck with Shayna with the belt.


I actually find this odd as well. With the exception of Asuka - it seems a loss for a champion is required to get the call up.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Pronk255 said:


> of course they did and fans eat it up everytime a kickout happens.
> 
> i dont (and wont) AEW but im sure they do the same thing. do a million flips and hit a finisher 3x with kickouts and fans will wet their pants.


I love NXT but I'll admit it's become this in every match on Takeover shows. 
I LOVE the 5 match format...but maybe make it 6-7 with quick a competitive yet one-sided match or two. Making the competitive matches seem elevated in comparison. While still keeping to 3 hours.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I thought this version of Cole vs. Gargano was better. The first was just ridiculously stupid. I didnt feel like that hit those levels. Close, but not quite enough for me to go, "why in the fuck is this happening?"


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Whether she gets called up or not, she needs to drop the title. This can't continue. The match did get Io more over than she was before. Maybe that's the point. But either way it's stupid. This needs to end with Io taking the title and sending Shayna to the hospital. Nobody else is built up enough or over enough right now. There are no other options because this ugly bitch has wrecked them all.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad Cole won. And makes sense for multiple reasons.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

600 posts for a TO with a title change and the show has been over for over an hour.

:deandre

:buried


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> HHH and NXT don't book champions to lose unless they're called up (or injured). It's a HUGE blindspot for the creative team - I guess it being developmental if a champion loses the title and pushed down the card than their "time" was missed and they might not get called up and it be deemed a failure on HHH's resume. So unless Vince decides to call up Shayna, and terrible as it is to say - she's not the type Vince will want on the MR - we're stuck with Shayna with the belt.


People have actually lost the title before and stayed on NXT long enough to win back the title. There's 2 time NXT champions after all. Hell, Shayna herself is a two time NXT women's champion. There's probably a few who lost NXT titles yet still stuck around for a decent amount of time there regardless if they ever won it back.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

just watched the highlights and it was pretty brutal, I liked all the matches but shayna winning was bullshit, at least io killed her at the end. The gargano vs cole match was better than the previous one, a lot of kick outs but it was less than super gargano in the last match and cole win by himself and not with interference of UE.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't wanna post cuz it'd be spoiler and knew Shayna was retaining...I was a t a TV taping that hasn't yet aired and for sure there will be a rematch between these Shayna and Io


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Orange Cassidy is actually good at this job, unlike these two assholes.


I didn't watch, what are your thoughts on this Takeover Donnie?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They made Io look so fucking pathetic here:

-She costs Kairi her shot at ever being able to challenge for the NXT Women's title ever again, and then has to watch as Shayna and co beat the shit out of Kairi and run her out of NXT.

-She vows to avenge Kairi, and we get badass kendo stick wielding leather jacket wearing Io.

-She has tons of momentum.

And, she just loses, via tap out no less. When people say that Triple H's obsession with Shayna and co is hurting the division as a whole, this is the kind of stuff that they're talking about. Io fails to avenge her friend, fails to get redemption, and just looks like an idiot loser in the end. If Io fucking Shirai isn't allowed to take the title off of Shayna, then who is Hunter? There's no one left, you've fed everyone else to Shayna as well.

That being said, the rest of the show was really good. Much like Takeover New York, it was a great show, with the Women's booking being the lone bad spot it would seem.

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Trophies said:


> This man puts his blood, sweat, and tears into commentary.


Sure does. Great at his job. With that out of the way.. I cracked up so hard at his "Laaaadddeerrrr" in the tag ladder match.. Its like he lost his voice but was still screaming at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Weird. This Takeover left me almost completely cold. While I like Cole, the short reign by Gargano is confusing. Bazler winning again is boring. Riddle super broing is getting me to hate him. And Breeze still getting shafted is pure bullshit.

What the hell was that? Because that was not a good show. First time I feel this let down by a Takeover.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Forgot there even was a show last night. Will watch the highlights if I can be bothered.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Damn, I can't believe I forgot there was an NXT PPV


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol what's with the Shayna hate, you guys like short title reigns or something?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Well that was average. Nice seeing Breeze back on NXT though, the video package they made brought back a lot of memories from the good old days (the Zayn, Breeze, Neville, Ascension NXT era).

I still don't get the appeal in Matt Riddle, and now that Gargano is gone and Cole's the champ, the only reasons left I have to watch NXT are Borne and Dijak, unless Ciampa comes back.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Raye said:


> Lol what's with the Shayna hate, you guys like short title reigns or something?


No, we just like reigns that don't bury entire divisions because the promoter has a boner for one specific performer that they cannot let go of, or reigns that aren't the same boring formula every single time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Forgot this was on last night. Is it worth a watch?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Triple H has become almost as bad as Vince when it comes to "playing favorites" with the women at this point, I honestly believe that. I mean how is it different really:

-There's one person that he's utterly obsessed with being at the top no matter what.

-That person is always either holding the belt or in the title hunt.

-They plow through most of the division, who are just built up to be fed to this one person.

-The feuds are repetitive as Hell.

-The babyfaces all look incompetent for the sake of keeping this one person at the top.

-98% of the division cannot break out or get anything of note to do because this one person NEEDS to be at the top constantly.

-They ignore when logically the story points to said person losing in favor of having her win anyway.

-Etc.


It's VERY similar, only it's become even worse since Charlotte has at least been booked SLIGHTLY less dominant than Shayna has, and there's less excuse in NXT given the roster size. And not, it's NOT Charlotte or Shayna's fault, they're both talented. But the booking has just become so stale and repetitive that it's hard to get invested anymore.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Shayna winning AGAIN makes me want to quit on the NXT Women's division... for real, I'm tired of it. Cole vs Gargano was enjoyable, but way overworked with the false finishes, superkick fest and no selling. Two superkicks, a reverse Rana, and a Last Shot (kicked out of) in 15 seconds? Without ANY selling whatsoever? I know this is what they do, but come on.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Forgot this was on last night. Is it worth a watch?


Yep, Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle was pretty good; the Ladder match between Street Profits, Forgotten Sons, Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch, and Undisputed Era was pretty good; and Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole was excellent :mark:

All of those matches are MOTY contenders 

Velveteen Dream vs Tyler Breeze was a good match too 

Overalll, the ppv last night was fun


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Everything but the finish to the woman's match was worth it imo. So basically Takeover NY all over again.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is the thing with Shayna. It’s not that she has a long reign, it’s that the way the book her and her predictable finishes are just so tiring. 

If you look at Asuka, she actually has this badass mystique around her. She always brought in the ring no matter who her opponent, elevated said opponent, and her finishes were always different in a way. Same with Pete Dunne.

Now, Shayna has improved greatly, but I’m just so tired of her reign. She has handcuffed the women’s division. Hopefully, if they do go through with a hardcore match between Io and Shayna, Io wins it. But, my confidence for that is so damn low.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Also Asuka has more charisma in one finger than Shayna has in her entire body. And Asuka didn't have two lame friends dragging the stories down either.

Plus it was a mistake to do yet another super-long/dominant title reigns in such a relatively short amount of time. The division didn't really get a chance to refresh itself after Asuka before Triple H decided to do all of this with Shayna.

Plus Shayna and co feel like Triple H's attempts to essentially do a female version of Evolution, but WOW does it not work for many reasons.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

So when will you "b-b-but Papa Haitch will save 'E, y-you'll see!" drones finally realise that he has a specific clique of his boys (and girls) he likes and intends to push, while not giving a shit about anyone else?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone notice this?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Anyone notice this?


Britt Baker in the front row for her boyfriends crowning night?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought it was a great show, like a 8.5 or 9/10. Every single match was good. It was nice to see NXT prove that they really are the best "alternative" to WWE. I'm excited about the potential battle between NXT and AEW. They both bring a lot to the table for me.

As for Shayna, yes I'm annoyed that she is still champion. But I will argue this. Has any woman babyface in NXT really gotten so over that you think, "they need to put the belt on her". Nobody has really taken off. 

If I was booking the division, I would have a triple threat with Io, Candice and Bayzler. I'd have candice pull off the shocker and become champ. Then have Io turn on Candice and set up that feud going forward


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Candice becoming champion before Io is absurd, and I like Candice. Also it's mean that all the stuff with Kairi meant fuck all as well.

As for Io getting over, she was pretty damn over when she laid into Shayna and co with that Kendo Stick a couple weeks ago, and she had all the momentum and a logical story for winning. If babyfaces don't get over, it's because they're not allowed to get over by the booking, Shayna's reign is a prime example of this.

I DO think that Hunter could probably handle the men on the MR better than Vince, and definitely the tag teams. But the women, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> As for Shayna, yes I'm annoyed that she is still champion. But I will argue this. Has any woman babyface in NXT really gotten so over that you think, "they need to put the belt on her". Nobody has really taken off.


Yes. Kairi was over big time and they undercut her. Nobody has taken off because of this boring ogre stifling the division. Io is now more over than before. Now we wait.

Io needs to send Shayna to the hospital and take that title or nothing about what happened makes sense. She needs to get revenge for herself, Kairi, and the rest of the division. Candice has zero momentum.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

It was an okay show, but pretty middle of the road by Takeover standards.

Opening match was awesome, second match was a lot of fun with a great ending.

Then it started to go backwards...

Having Dream beat Riddle and end his undefeated streak at one show, and then... Tyler Breeze? I love Breeze, he's a good worker, but... I mean no one thought he was going to beat Ricochet that one time, and nobody thought he was going to win this. He got to prove to everyone that he could still wrestle, but what did Dream get out of this? Absolutely nothing. Complete waste of a match, does nothing for the winner in terms of progressing him, and in fact sort of exposes his weaknesses by not putting him in with the kinds of talents he's been working with before.

Then the womens match is the clear low point of the show. Another note by note Shayna match without the slightest variety (though I did love that bit where she was sat on the mat and Io slapped her) and the challenger gets absolutely wiped out. Yes, maybe this will lead to something interesting character wise for Io (have her and Candice fall out, and build her up to face Shayna?) but it made her look really bad in the moment. She lost clean, the so called outside interference had zero bearing on the match... Shayna looked like a total badass, and she looked like a total loser, and they have nobody else to go to... They buried Bianca, now they've buried Io. I mean Mia Yim? Really?

Main event was ridiculous, but slightly less ridiculous than the seriously ridiculous third fall of their New York match... So I guess that's an improvement. Two 'heels' winning to close the show was kind of a bummer on top of some of the stupidity that plagued the last 3 matches, but it was fun.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Once they had Kairi lose her final chance to ever challenge for the NXT Women's Title because Io screwed up and accidentally cost her her final match, then Shayna and co made her watch as they beat the shit out of Kairi and ran her out of NXT completely basically, anything less than Io winning decisively, doesn't work. She'd look extra-pathetic.

-She fails to get redemption for her own screw-up.
-She fails to avenge her best friend.
-She loses via clean tap out because she was stupid and careless.
-She fell to the same generic "Shayna match" bullshit that all babyfaces lose to in NXT, because competency is apparently a dirty word in WWE when it comes to faces.
-Etc.

It would just be the lames way to end things, and the fact that they already fucked over Kairi's momentum for the sake of Shayna as well just makes it all the worse.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

P Thriller said:


> It was nice to see NXT prove that they really are the best "alternative" to WWE. I'm excited about the potential battle between NXT and AEW. They both bring a lot to the table for me


Wednesday Night Wars. Interestesting timing of NXT booking a former Being The Elite cast member as Champion the week after AEW’s first show. Probably just coincidental timing but interesting nonetheless IMO.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Also his girlfriend is primed to be one of AEW's top women it would seem (that'd be Dr. Britt Baker for those of you who aren't aware).


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

First time ive seen Matt Riddle and jesus christ this dude is bad. 

Bland as fuck moveset, Awful Gimmic, Zero personality or charisma.

Roddy carried his ass the entire match


----------



## TottiFan (Nov 5, 2007)

That main event was the dirt worst. If this is what passes for 5 stars then you can count me out

It was a “forced epic” in every sense of the phrase. A bad mix between a shitty dragon lee match and a shitty Young Bucks match (and I like those guys a lot when they don’t do this shit quite so badly)


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well it sucks I wasn't able to live discuss NXT Takeover with you guys last night, but hey the Weather is nice today, and Sunday was the perfect day to enjoy this Show. Let me give my thoughts if I can.

Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong. One of the best openers NXT Takeover has given to us to be honest. Riddle has always had great Matches with Technical Wizards in the Ring like Gulak recently as well, so it was no shock to see another wonderful battle with Strong. Strong’s work of the back and ribs was a good play following his parking lot attack on Riddle leading into this match, and the homestretch was spectacular. Strong is greatly under appreciated, and it was great to see him get that shine in a Takeover singles match.

Ladder Match for the NXT Tag Titles. No better Tag Team to give the Titles to then the Street Profits. You can't teach charisma, no hard how you try to, you have it or you don't and this team has it. They are also improving as a team itself so safe to say it's in good hands with the Street Profits who I wished won it over War Raiders if I'm being honest here. As for the Ladder Match itself brutal when it needed to be and I feel all the teams looked good throughout. O'Reily man did he take alot of punishment in that one, between the fall he took on the Ladder, or being dropped on by his partner, while also getting nearly killed off by near misses from the Ladder, yeah I was afraid for him of all the guy no doubt.

Dream vs Breeze. Dream called Breeze "The Great Value" of himself and for anyone who knows how it feels to be broke or homeless, Great Value is life. No not Cocoa Puffs...Chocolate Puffs. As the Match kept going I didn't see any great value version of Breeze, he felt at home in there. Breeze kept bringing the fight to the Champion, and it took some tricks for Dream to retain the Title. I didn't like the selfie after the Match at all, Breeze should of smashed his Cell Phone over the head of Dream.

Damian Priest is a lovely name by the way. The guy has been has been working NXT events since last November so I look forward to this guy and seeing what he's all about.

Shayna Baszler vs. Io Shirai. Going into my Predictions I thought for sure Io has this in the bag and colored me shocked that Shayna two Events in a row had me fooled. Listen let's get to the Match which was good, not better than their Stardom encounter, but still good. Shayna whether or not I like her Character and trust me her Character is nerfed badly to the point where she's a Lobster like Kamen Rider Villain from the 70's to me, but she hasn't failed in the Ring at least for me. I would say WWE has put this NXT Women's Title in a bad situation right now because who is gonna stop her? Maybe the mugging of Io after the Match makes Shayna lose it and give her another Title shot, but I doubt it right now. You can't give to Candice, it would be slapping the faces of talent like Mia Yim, Belair who have done more and have been having a good feud themselves during NXT weekly shows to give to Candice with no momentum at all. I don't think Candice would want to win it like that, rather in the right way I imagine.

Maybe at the next NXT Takeover I guess the night before Summerslam we can have Yim vs Belair vs Shirai vs Baszler for the Title and reset everything because God knows it needs it. 

August 31st, NXT UK Takeover: Cardiff so I guess Dunne vs Walter 2, Toni Storm vs two or three ladies for the NXT UK Title, and Gibson and Drake defending their Tag Titles vs a few teams. For a guy who makes it every week to watch all of WWE's Show happy to see this news, as I think about what does the new number contender do for this Show hmm. AEW same spot that day right should be interesting what they gives us to pull us away from WWE that night.

Gargano vs Cole. Okay let's get to my thoughts on what I think about this feud. Cole should of won the Title before this Match and had Gargano a little bit more, because Gargano little engine that could Character was already on it's last legs in my opinion. It was rushed to the Stars of course via the injury of Ciampa, and I never like to see Title changes happen just to have that omg moment. I'm big on momentum when it comes to such things, and when a Company makes a talent wait too long to win the big one I hate that for sure. I thought the same thing for Roman when he defeated Brock, and Jesus WWE keeps teasing a Strowman Title win, as if I care about it anymore at this point because of the lack of momentum to it. Congrats to Cole winning the Title, but it feels like here's your moment kid now you can keep quiet. Is it crazy to think we get Cole vs Gargano 3 at the next Takeover and we see another Title change?

Asking that question because clearly if WWE doesn't care about Gargano having a long reign, should I expect a long one for Cole? I know it's Triple H's Golden Child, but it seems WWE treats their talent at times like Brand new Pair of Sneakers when they feel like they are old, they put them in the Closet. I hope we get a long reign from Cole, kinda indifferent to him as I like the three other guys around him with a passion, but were due a great heel run like Ciampa gave us I feel till November or even Wrestlemania time again and then a Title drop to Riddle is my guess he can come up with his buddies? Still a great Show to watch, with Riddle vs Strong being maybe my favorite Match of the Show if not the Main Event, but I was happy watching this for sure.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

HoHo said:


> Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong. One of the best openers NXT Takeover has given to us to be honest. Riddle has always had great Matches with Technical Wizards in the Ring like Gulak recently as well, so it was no shock to see another wonderful battle with Strong. Strong’s work of the back and ribs was a good play following his parking lot attack on Riddle leading into this match, and the homestretch was spectacular. Strong is greatly under appreciated, and it was great to see him get that shine in a Takeover singles match.


Well said. Easily MOTN for me. Strong is amazing and great to see him shine 1 on 1. I was yelling at my TV for Riddle to tap towards the end.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Yes. Kairi was over big time and they undercut her. Nobody has taken off because of this boring ogre stifling the division. Io is now more over than before. Now we wait.
> 
> Io needs to send Shayna to the hospital and take that title or nothing about what happened makes sense. She needs to get revenge for herself, Kairi, and the rest of the division. Candice has zero momentum.


Yea I kinda agree about Kairi. I think Candice can get momentum very fast though. Everybody knows how good she is and how she hasn't been used hardly at all. I'd love the belt on Io, but I think Candice getting the surprise win and turning Io would be great in the long run and those two can have a great match. I don't even hate Shayna, but her matches are getting very repetitive and the women's division in NXT in general has really suffered, especially during this second run of hers. They have the talent, they've just been dropping the ball a bit with the women which is kind of disappointing because NXT usually does a great job with them. The NXT women's championship is almost a flawless title history.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

TottiFan said:


> That main event was the dirt worst. If this is what passes for 5 stars then you can count me out
> 
> It was a “forced epic” in every sense of the phrase. A bad mix between a shitty dragon lee match and a shitty Young Bucks match (and I like those guys a lot when they don’t do this shit quite so badly)


Miles better than the past five WrestleMania main events and certainly better than the Double or Nothing main even.

So, if that was the dirt worst, I'd like to see what a real good main event looks like nowadays.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Better late than never, about to run through the show. Very excited for Riddle/Roddy and Breeze/Dream in particular, and naturally dreading the main event. But by all accounts that I trust, this should be a fun show.

EDIT: Would just like to say that Kyle O'Reilly is a blessing that none of us deserve.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I absolute hate hate hate the blackout lighting.

If I want it to look like I’m watching wrestling in front of nobody I’ll go to a local promotion and actually watch wrestling in front of nobody.

These idiots even zoomed out during Riddle/Strong to showcase the crowd’s NXT chants and it was nothing but a sea of black

fpalm

Riddle vs Strong is fucking legit however.

Gargano vs Cole was a couple midgets fake fighting. Not a fan.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Even later than when I said I was starting the show 2 posts ago but I just finished it and really enjoyed most of the show. Main event was just as vile as I expected it to be, just going to put my MOTYC thread post in spoilers below.



Spoiler






TJQ said:


> *No But Recommended*
> 
> *Matt Riddle vs Roderick Strong @ NXT Takeover XXV ***1/2*
> _Lost the brief write up that I had done about the match, but safe to say I enjoyed it._
> ...


----------

